# What's the difference between a case and a cover?



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

See the topic.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll tell you my interpretation, not saying this is correct, but here's the way I understand it.  To me, a cover is something like the Oberons or the Amazon lighted cover.  A case is then something like a zippered bag, into which you can put your Kindle which is already inside it's cover.  A case can also hold a naked Kindle.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Good answer, Patricia.  I think this explains it well.  Hope it helps, Tuttle.


----------



## Lalilulelo (Aug 5, 2011)

Also, I believe case may refer at times to what's usually a plastic made protection that firmly envelopes your gadget, mainly around the relatively fragile edges while leaving the buttons and ports accessible. There are also cases that cover the entire device as in the waterproof ones, but are easy enough at the pads to allow access to the buttons.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

When I head cover I think of the plastic or rubber ones you see on phones and such.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> To me, a cover is something like the Oberons or the Amazon lighted cover. A case is then something like a zippered bag, into which you can put your Kindle which is already inside it's cover. A case can also hold a naked Kindle.


I'm with Patricia on this. Personally I could never deal with a cover. Taking the Kindle out, putting it in, taking it out, putting it in - too much trouble for me (basically lazy I guess). I put on a cover and forget about it. When I get a minute I just want to read, not dress/undress an ereader.


----------

